# NIC

## Rain Designs

I run a gaming server on a 1500/384kbps dsl line.  I can host 14 players usually, but lately, I have only been able to host about 12.  This is my network setup:

Modem->linksys router(CR*P!!!)->10/100base hub->10base hub->10base nic

Question:

Will upgrading my 10base hub and 10base nick to 10/100base dramatically increase the pings of my clients?

Thanks in advance

-Rain

----------

## delta407

No, it won't, because you're probably under 1 ms between you and your router (ping your router's IP to find out).

In any case, some 10/100 equipment is actually slower that 10, because of the extra overhead involved with buffering and such to make a 100 megabit port play nicely with a 10. (You still get better throughput, but higher latency.)

----------

## Rain Designs

what is happening right now is:

The clients pings range from 40-80ms (which is good   :Razz:  ) and every now and then they jump to 1000ms (which really sucks   :Crying or Very sad:  ) and then back to 40-80ms   :Razz:  .  I think this can be caused by a number of things.  My connection, nic (its a really bad nic, I have had problems with it before), hub (lol if the power cord isn't angled right, the thing won't turn on    :Cool:   ).

Thanks,

-Rain

----------

## delta407

ping your router and let it run for half an hour, then hit control C. You'll see a line like "round-trip min/avg/max = 0.9/0.9/1.0 ms" which will say if the problem is between your console and the router, or if it's the user's connection.

----------

## Rain Designs

k this is really weird...

I rebooted my server via "reboot" and when it started booting up, eth0 could not be initialized because it could not find an IP address.  I have configured it to use DHCP (I'm lazy   :Cool:  ).  I have narrowed down the possible errors to either my router or my linux box.  When I configure the router, it says that it recognizes the hostname "Server", my linux box, and that its ip is 192.168.20.101, which is what it has always been.  But my linux box cannot find an IP address.  What could be a possible solution for this problem? 

Thanks in advance

-Rain

Once I can get my server back online, I will ping the router to see what the ms is.

----------

## pjp

Have you tried to stop and start eth0?  I had this happen once... I thought it was very odd.  

I rebooted and eth0 came up.  You shouldn't have to reboot though.

----------

## Rain Designs

I haven't tried to start and stop it.  I didn't think that would do anything just because it wasn't started in the first place.

I have rebooted a few times.  It was so weird, I went to the server to reboot it, just because it had been on for about a month, and it Failed to initialize eth0.  I tried to activate in KDE and it wouldn't activate.  When I go back to the server I will try to reset the router, but if anyone has any other sugestions, that would be be great!    :Very Happy: 

Thanks a lot

-Rain

PS - I just want to say that this forum is great!  The people here are really nice and respond really quick!

----------

## delta407

Maybe your DHCP server is down.

Besides, if you're mapping ports to it, you really should use a static IP.

----------

## Rain Designs

Yeah I am forwarding ports, lol I was just too lazy to configure it using a static IP   :Cool: .  I'll give it a static IP and I'll post if I have any furter problems. Oh and delta, would upgrading my 10base hub to a 10/100 base switch (with 2 users) spead things up?

-Rain

Thanks   :Very Happy: 

----------

## delta407

Probably not. 10/100 will only increase throughput, not decrease response times (okay, a little, but it's invariably negligible).

----------

## Rain Designs

wow you respond fast!   :Very Happy: 

----------

